# VirtualBox vs VMware Player vs MS Virtual PC



## coderunknown (Sep 29, 2010)

i recently started using Ubuntu 10.4 LTS on my system using VirtualBox but the screen comes small at just half the monitor screen size. any idea how to increasing its size? its not too small but still a bigger size of the Ubuntu desktop will be helpful. also out of the 3 softwares, which one will you choose & for what reason?

i'll use mainly WinXP, Ubuntu, Suse & Fedora. running Win7 32bit.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 29, 2010)

VirtualBox will serve you fine. You just need to install guest additions.


----------



## Joker (Sep 30, 2010)

i would stay away from virtual pc.


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 30, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> VirtualBox will serve you fine. You just need to install guest additions.



guest additions? whats that? any link to download it?



Joker said:


> i would stay away from virtual pc.



Chrome/Opera/Firefox vs IE?


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Sep 30, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> guest additions? whats that? any link to download it?



Chapter 4. Guest Additions

guest addon for win xp corrupted the video driver of ubuntu 10.04. switched to sabayon 4

vm ware creates lots of files. problem if u want to port ur virtual hdd.

dont know abt ms virtual pc.


----------



## webwizzy (Sep 30, 2010)

I've been using VMWare Player since quite some time now on Windows 7 to run Windows XP as guest OS. It works perfect, and doesn't lag at all (after installing VMWare Tools) like MS Virtual PC..


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 1, 2010)

arpanmukherjee1 said:


> Chapter*4.*Guest Additions
> 
> guest addon for win xp corrupted the video driver of ubuntu 10.04. switched to sabayon 4
> 
> ...



thanks. will give it a try. if problems occurs, will switch to Fedora or Suse. hope they don't create problem. else a fresh install of Linux alongside 7.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 1, 2010)

Can anyone tell me if it is possible to install MacOSX using any VM on a PC?


----------



## hjpotter92 (Oct 2, 2010)

Virtual Box gets a vote.


----------

